# Default Text Context



## Jim1RCS (Dec 15, 2014)

How do I get rid of this!?
This shows, but not the captions I entered on each pic.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2014)

Where are you seeing this text?


----------



## Jim1RCS (Dec 19, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Where are you seeing this text?


It was showing up in Slideshow. Finally figured I must have selected something earlier - with all the pics highlighted!  Started unchecking until in 'overlays' they went away.
The way I'm obtaining captions now is in Library view, hit ABC and select custom text.  When I go to slideshow they're there!
Now I can enter them on each pic in Library, select slideshow and they're there.  Some left-over from 'all selection' - because if I don't put something - the 'caption' is "<empty>"!!  On those I don't need a caption, I just put a '.'.  It's hardly noticeable - I can live with that!!
Thx!


----------



## Jim1RCS (Dec 19, 2014)

Jim said:


> How do I get rid of this!?
> This shows, but not the captions I entered on each pic.


See next post about where am I seeing this.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2014)

Jim said:


> ...if I don't put something - the 'caption' is "<empty>"!!  On those I don't need a caption, I just put a '.'.  It's hardly noticeable ...


 A Space is a non printing character. You need at least one character in the field before it registers as not empty.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 23, 2014)

You could just remove the quotation marks. To do so, click on the bounding box which says “” on the preview and then find the pop-up menu on the Toolbar that says ‘Custom Settings’ and select Edit from that menu. In the Text Template Editor dialog, remove the quotation marks and press Done. You might want to save your settings as a new ‘Caption & Rating’ template for use again in the future,


----------



## zizo (Jan 15, 2015)

Can any one tell me how to add text to a photo..not a watermark..a text with different style n fonts...adding arrows ...can we do that on lightroom 5


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to our forum.
The Slideshow (saved to a JPEG) is the only way to do that entirely using the processes that ship with LR. 
There are third party Plugins that will permit you to add text before you export.  You might want to check out LR/Mogrify2
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php


----------

